# How to mix oxide powders in M&P



## ctay122 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been trying to color some M&P soap with a pink ultramarine. Both times I added it to the fragrance oil and both times it looked like I had it mixed in well. However, when I righted my mold the top of the soap has little flecks in it of what appears to be undissolved color. So I've made 2 batches now and am wondering what I'm doing wrong. I hate wasting oils so can anyone help me and tell me the right way to do it.


----------



## tomara (Apr 17, 2011)

for M & P, I believe you can disolve the pigments in a bit of rubbing alcohol.  HTH


----------



## Genny (Apr 18, 2011)

It's better to add micas in alcohol or vegetable glycerin before adding it to your soap.
I've had better success by adding it to vegetable glycerin (if I'm out, I use alcohol) mixing it until it's completely mixed into a nice slurry.  Melting a little bit of mp base and then mixing completely the mica slurry into that.  Then mixing that into the rest of the melted base.

It seems like a lot of work, but it that's the best way I've found to get it mixed.


----------



## nc.marula (Apr 18, 2011)

I always mix with Liquid Glycerin, works like a charm. I've never had any flaky problems since I started doing that!


----------



## Catmehndi (Apr 19, 2011)

I always found that any powdered material reacts like corn starch in a recipe: it will clump unless you dilute it first. I personally would never use alcohol but it seems to work fine in a small amount of melted base which is then added to the rest of the base. Just stir well.


----------



## Kat2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I used my first oxides for coloring yesterday.  I wanted to make my lavender EO soap look like lavender too 

I mixed the oxide powder into a small amount of glycerin, mixed and mixed and mixed, the added to soap...lots of stirring...

I didn't see any specks, but when de-molding the soaps - the tops had a few little specks.

Actually, it is not unattractive - just not what I planned on seeing.


----------



## llineb (May 2, 2011)

Sometimes I will mix my oxides with a small amount of clear soap base and lots of powder.  I then pour it into a small plastic ziplock container.  Then I have a color block and use a small slice and add it to my batches as needed.  When I mix the slice into the M&P soap base I check the color and if I want it darker I will just cut and add another slice.  If you make all your colors one night then you wont have to mix the oxides each time you make a batch.

I hope I explained this ok.


----------



## Kat2011 (May 2, 2011)

I like it!! You explained it perfectly!!!
What a great idea!!


----------



## ncfox527 (May 9, 2011)

*Great Idea!*

I normally mix with vegetable glycerin too, but I LOVE the idea of making my own color blocks using M&P base.  What a great idea! I'm going to try this.   




			
				llineb said:
			
		

> Sometimes I will mix my oxides with a small amount of clear soap base and lots of powder.  I then pour it into a small plastic ziplock container.  Then I have a color block and use a small slice and add it to my batches as needed.  When I mix the slice into the M&P soap base I check the color and if I want it darker I will just cut and add another slice.  If you make all your colors one night then you wont have to mix the oxides each time you make a batch.
> 
> I hope I explained this ok.


----------

